# DeBoer Reliant under construction



## Ketzer.com (Oct 20, 2004)

U.S.S. Reliant NCC 1864 currently under construction. More photos coming soon.

Tim


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Excellent.

I need to pick one of those up.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Holy frak!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I've actually got 2 of the DeBoer Refits sitting here (unbuilt/partially assembled) and they are absolutely jaw dropping spectacular! I just thought I'd chime in with a vote of confidence. Sure they are expensive... but if you're going to put the hours into to build a beautiful model these DeBoer kits are really fantastic.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Mr DeBoer makes incredible products. I have seen one of his 8-foot "Seaview" kits in person and can atest to the high quality of both his research and workmanship. The models have an absolutely stunning finish too. Well worth what he asks for them. One need not be nervous about buying his products IMO.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I inadvertantly became the test pilot for the DeBoer Los Angeles submarine. If you check his 688 page, my sub is shown in the bottom two photos:

http://www.deboerhulls.com/688%20Los%20Angeles.htm

When the kit was announced (12 years ago?) I was very anxious to get it and, although I didn't know it at the time, I got one of the very first ones. I was talking to Dennis on the phone and he was having trouble with blown speed controls on his multi motor setup. I told him I was doing fine with my modification to use one, big, geared motor. Then I asked him how people were operating the submarines if the motor setup was causing so much trouble. He said he couldn't answer that question because I was the first and only person who had actually completed the model.


----------



## Pwesty (Aug 30, 2002)

Ok, so how much is it going for? $500, $800, $1600 or more?>


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Keep going.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Those kits are well worth every penny! I can't wait to get my hands on a Reliant! Keep us posted on your progress. You're going to produce a quaility build.


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

OK, just let me apply for another mortgage.


----------



## frontline (May 4, 2005)

Trekfreak said:


> OK, just let me apply for another mortgage.


Im actually doing tht right now. I wonder if I could slide this into the budget and not get my manhood removed


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Last time I checked with dennis (about a year ago maybe less) he was quoting around 2 grand for the reliant kits.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Very Ingenius about the access to the lighting. That should work nicely.

Makes me wish I still had my Deboer Refit still.


----------



## Ketzer.com (Oct 20, 2004)

New pictures added.

http://www.ketzer.com/reliant


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Looking good. Great progress.


----------



## Ketzer.com (Oct 20, 2004)

an update:










Tim


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Awesome. I had sort of forgotten about this. I don't see any updates on your site, tho. This is another of those models I wish I had the space for. That and the DeBoers Refit. I got to see one of those at WonderFest '04 when one of the fellas brought his down from Ohio. 

You've got quite the prop collection, as well as have a large number of fantastic models. Thanks for sharing all of those.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Stunning! A true work of art!


----------



## Ketzer.com (Oct 20, 2004)

I finished painting the model. 
I am currently installing the lights and LEDs. 










More to come soon.

Tim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Stunning! A true work of art!


 :thumbsup: I'll second that!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

_Premium _work Tim! :thumbsup: I'll be watching this one with great interest.


Jack


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Very impressive. Please do keep us posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Movie quality work!


----------



## Ketzer.com (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks guys.

All the lighting is installed. All that's left now are the decals. But I will be out of town for a while, so it may be another week or two.

Tim


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Always outstanding quality, top drawer workmanship and no mistake!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks great thus far, Tim. Can't wait to see this finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I like the subtlety of the paint job. It seems to be more of a screen-accurate appearance while maintaining the presence of all the colors the original model had. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ketzer.com (Oct 20, 2004)

More pictures coming soon. 

Tim


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Gorgeous! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

WOW!!! Tim, you are a master of the craft. She's just beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Great job, Tim. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful work, Tim! Beautiful addition to your collection for sure!


----------



## Ketzer.com (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, it is not an addition to MY collection. The model belongs to a friend of mine. He commisioned me to build it for him. (same guy I built the Enterprise for.

Tim


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

D'oh! Sorry, must've missed that in my rush to look at the purty pikshurs.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Ketzer.com said:


> Well, it is not an addition to MY collection. The model belongs to a friend of mine. He commisioned me to build it for him. (same guy I built the Enterprise for.


Are his initials R.M.B. by any chance?


----------



## Ketzer.com (Oct 20, 2004)

Carson Dyle said:


> Are his initials R.M.B. by any chance?


Nope. T.R. 

Tim


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Shot in the dark.

Whoever your friend is I suspect he'll be very happy with your handiwork.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Absolutely impeccable work Tim. Definitely a work of art. :thumbsup:


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Ketzer, I hope you don't mind, but I made this for fun...


----------



## Ketzer.com (Oct 20, 2004)

Cool! No, I don't mind. 

Tim


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Totally cool PixelMagic!! :thumbsup:

Tim, she looks even better in space 

Regards,
Todd


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks, guys. Like I said in my other thread, I've been studying CGI for a while. But I also love models, so I thought I'd combine the two.


----------



## Ketzer.com (Oct 20, 2004)

PixelMagic said:


> Thanks, guys. Like I said in my other thread, I've been studying CGI for a while. But I also love models, so I thought I'd combine the two.



That's what I've been doing too.  Kinda. 
http://TimKetzer.com

Tim


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Holy Smokes Tim! No wonder your work looks like it comes right off the screen. It actually does  I love the work you did in Sphere. That's a favorite movie of mine. It is not often one gets to congratulate the VFX folks. Great work, and thanks for making the movies come alive :thumbsup:

Regards,
Todd


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Awesome, Tim. Maybe I'll get to work with you once I'm finished with college. :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

That looks stunning, very nice.


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

I see the Reliant and instantly the "Battle in the Mutara Nebula" Theme plays in my head...excellent job!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Cool Tim, I didn't know you were in the biz too! I hope that someday I have as cool a reel as you do.


----------



## Ketzer.com (Oct 20, 2004)

A few more pictures:

http://ketzer.com/reliant/reliant_images.html 

Tim


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Remarkable high quality paint job, but it's factory fresh, and somehow looks a bit too clean for Reliant. When are we going to see some weathered ships on this forum? Just a thought.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

We do see some weathered ships on this forum, though maybe not for a while. Haven't been keeping track.  But man, is that Reliant beautiful, even if it does like it's fresh out of the showroom. Just gorgeous!


----------

